# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Os seus corais são legais?

## TMC IBERIA

A compra e venda de corais ilegais é crime!
Uma das maiores polémicas dos últimos anos em aquariofilia :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england...ester-22627718

Compre os seus corais em consciência.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------

